# 2 More



## myingling (May 26, 2014)

was doin some cleanin and kind of forgot I had this wood yet sittin around
some realy nice persimmons wood mike 1950 droped in a box for some filler and some ingrown bark maple i got from a another fellow copper glass calls matching strikers

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ghost1066 (May 26, 2014)

I like them both but that first one is sweet.


----------



## ironman123 (May 26, 2014)

I like them both and what they are sitting on.

Ray

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 26, 2014)

Nicely done, the second one has unique figure !


----------



## Mike1950 (May 26, 2014)

Nice Calls Mike


----------



## SENC (May 26, 2014)

Love those, Mike!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 26, 2014)

more beutys mike that second ones awesome -- very nice work


----------



## Wildthings (May 26, 2014)

Great calls - my favorite is the 2nd one - love the figure in it!!


----------



## dbroswoods (May 26, 2014)

Mike some more great looking callers!!!

Mark


----------



## honker22 (May 27, 2014)

wow! beautiful


----------

